# 4 Series Convertible Design Published by China’s Intellectual Property Office



## Newbeamx3 (Apr 1, 2019)

*China's Intellectual Property Office is an oxymoron. They dont give a damn about intellectual property. they are criminals.*


----------



## J-RO (Jul 29, 2017)

Its very difficult to get passed the grille. That's the problem.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Chinese BMW Brilliance Automotive Ltd. manufactures BMW’s in Shenyang, China. I’m sure that all of their products are registered at the ‘patent / copyright’ office.


----------

